# Shark mesh recommendations



## Robti

Hi I have a Milanese mesh and would like a more chunky version, so was told it was shark mesh that I was looking for so any help on where to buy a cheap one to try out and see if I like it ?


----------



## jsud2002

These seem good quality for the money

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F272472899447


----------



## it'salivejim

GoodCheapMan on eBay. Very good, quite cheap, but good quality


----------



## Robti

jsud2002 said:


> These seem good quality for the money
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F272472899447


 Thanks ordered earlier



it'salivejim said:


> GoodCheapMan on eBay. Very good, quite cheap, but good quality


 Thanks but just went with the first reply


----------



## it'salivejim

Robti said:


> Thanks but just went with the first reply


 Christ, you're patient - estimated delivery 20 March - 2 May :laugh:

EDIT: The seller's away until 23 February


----------



## Robti

I know but only decided on a whim to try it after trying on a Milanese mesh, so don't mind the wait lol


----------



## A2orry

This is the next itch I'd like to scratch.Does £50 buy a good one or spending a little more make it much better.


----------



## it'salivejim

A2orry said:


> This is the next itch I'd like to scratch.Does £50 buy a good one or spending a little more make it much better.


 Which of your four watches would you put it on because I can't imagine it working with any of them.

Seamaster maybe but even then it's not a great look.


----------



## A2orry

Was thinking about it for my atlas .That's why I'm not going to spend much on it .Staib are my favourite but a bit pricey.


----------



## Sulie

I move my ones around .. I know have two .. well worth the wait ex CN

Sometimes recvd a lot sooner than expected .. :thumbsup: only watch out for for cold and frosty mornings .. I prefer a nato/Zulu/silcon strap :yes:

Seiko Orange Monster 16th Nov 2017 by sulie preece, on Flickr

casio super ill 24th Jan 18 by sulie preece, on Flickr

citizen ny2300 17th Aug 2017 a by sulie preece, on Flickr


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Be careful with sharkmeshes...they aren't easy to adjust the length. In the old days you had to cut rows of links out to shorten. I bought mine from Will Jean in Canada, but he seems to have left the building....Watch Gecko still do the adjustable version that has removable H links...

https://www.watchgecko.com/shark-mesh-watch-strap.php


----------



## A2orry

Sulie said:


> I move my ones around .. I know have two .. well worth the wait ex CN
> 
> Sometimes recvd a lot sooner than expected .. :thumbsup: only watch out for for cold and frosty mornings .. I prefer a nato/Zulu/silcon strap :yes:
> 
> Seiko Orange Monster 16th Nov 2017 by sulie preece, on Flickr
> 
> casio super ill 24th Jan 18 by sulie preece, on Flickr
> 
> citizen ny2300 17th Aug 2017 a by sulie preece, on Flickr


 They all suit the mesh .I prefer the clasp on the first and last pic I'm wanting one to try on my atlas .If you don't mind a newbie asking would you tell me what I should pay for one .



Roger the Dodger said:


> Be careful with sharkmeshes...they aren't easy to adjust the length. In the old days you had to cut rows of links out to shorten. I bought mine from Will Jean in Canada, but he seems to have left the building....Watch Gecko still do the adjustable version that has removable H links...
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/shark-mesh-watch-strap.php


 I'm not to sure of the H bar adjustments..I have small wrist probly be getting rid of some of them .


----------



## Roger the Dodger

A2orry said:


> I'm not to sure of the H bar adjustments..I have small wrist probly be getting rid of some of them .


 It is the easiest way to shorten a sharkmesh, plus you have a small amount of adjustment on the clasp. From experience, each 'H link' is roughly 12mm.


----------



## Chromejob

Another vote for ones with the H links for sizing, particularly for those new to mesh bracelets.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Just so that you can see the components of the 'H' link bracelet, here's a couple of pics.

Each link consists of the 'H' connecting piece and two rows of mesh. The fixing method is by a screwed rod and tube. The bracelet comes with four removable links...I had to remove two to make it fit my 7.5" wrist, and there are 3 adjustment holes on the clasp.


----------



## PC-Magician

£20

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHARK-MESH-22mm-STAINLESS-STEEL-DIVER-WATCH-BRACELET-STRAP-springbars-included/352334104129?hash=item5208bfc641:g:ZCgAAOSwuhFaR3nj


----------



## A2orry

Seems H link is the way to go .Off I go to eBay.


----------



## A2orry

Seems H link is the way to go .Off I go to eBay. Removed all the H links fits spot on and looks better.









I will measure my wrist .If you buy one of them and your same size as me take them all off .


----------

